# Ghetto component ventilation



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Thought some of you might get some ideas for what I came up with for my hushbox. It could also be used for equipment rooms:

http://farzanegan.org/ht/2006/10/forced-ventilation-for-hushbox.html

Total cost was under $30.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is a great idea and it seems fairly easy to install... definitely inexpensive.


----------

